# Riding Mower Recommendations?



## DTC (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm looking for a mower (don't own one now) but also something I can use for rear attachments. Namely, utility cart, aerator, roller and possibly a spreader and sprayer.

Any recommendations for what I should be looking at? And are reel mowers out of the question because I need the rear attachments?

My lawn is pretty sloped in various places. I can try to post some photos if that helps. Budget is flexible, but I'm looking at used John Deere at the moment and trying to stay under $2k. Got me a spreadsheet comparing everything from a JD E150 to X590. Power steering would be nice and seems to start on the x370.

Also, found a craigslist post near me for an X500 (~200hrs) with rear weights, 48in mower deck, Blower attachment (could use but don't need), 10P trailer, front blade attachment (could use but don't need right away), bagging system, spreader - pull behind for $3200 which I'm very tempted by.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Your looking at the right category for sure. The X500s would do you well. Don't discount the older GT and GX series as well. A high-end x300 or LX series would do well too. None of your desired attachments would overwork a heavy duty lawn tractor like that.

As for that X500, you could sell off any of the snow gear that you don't want. But they can be a lot of fun, so much that you might wind up carving out the whole street! I liked mine and it wasn't nearly as capable as an X500 would have been.


----------



## DTC (Jun 8, 2018)

thanks for that MasterMech

Another question for anyone ....

What about AWS and/or 4WD for mowing slopes? And if I could only afford one feature, which is more important of those 2?

I'm currently comparing a used x584 (AWS) vs the x595 (4WD).


sorry, i don't know the slope in degrees. but here's a look down that side where my slopes are (ignore my irrigation markups )...


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Do your research on the different hydro transmissions in diff model tractors. Do not buy anything less than a Tuff Torq K66 or better. Your slopes will toast it.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Kustrud said:


> Do your research on the different hydro transmissions in diff model tractors. Do not buy anything less than a Tuff Torq K66 or better. Your slopes will toast it.


This is really good advice.

I am in the Foothills to the Smokies and the grades (they can't even be considered "slopes"!) comprising my yard are nothing short of I-N-S-A-N-E; there are some (actually two) areas that are so steep I had reps from 3 different mfrs tell me, "There is nothing in 99.999% of residential homeowners budgets that you can use to mow those area safely." And so, I push mow them.

(Well, I did until I found out about PGR's. He-he, now I just spray them with T-Nex same time I do my fungicide preventative app.s ... haven't mowed those two areas (roughly 4-5,000 sf combined) since mid-April IIRC).

Anyhoo, I pretty much carried out KustRuds advice; my shopping and research was more about transmissions than it was "mowers," per se.

Oh, and access to the trans for doing my own preventative maintenance .... : http://manuals.deere.com/omview/OMM174377_19/JK79365,000009F_19_20150616.html

Best o' Success! :thumbup:

EDIT: Beautiful home and yard, btw!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I would imagine that 4WD would be of more interest that 4 wheel steering. Unless you happen to luck onto one of the John Deere models that has both. X739 for example which new will set you back like $13000 with a mower deck.

I had a 4 wheel steering craftsman lawn tractor built by Noma. It was OK It was not a hydro. I would say 4WD much more important.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

DTC said:


> I'm looking for a mower (don't own one now) but also something I can use for rear attachments. Namely, utility cart, aerator, roller and possibly a spreader and sprayer.
> 
> Any recommendations for what I should be looking at? And are reel mowers out of the question because I need the rear attachments?
> 
> ...


I went looking at JD a couple months ago and came home with a 1025tlb that 0 percent interest no money down made it real easy lol. I don't use it for mowing tho but you can they have drive over mower decks...also it has a category 1 3 point hitch on the back for a load of attachments. I use it for snow removal and lots of projects around my house. I have an older L130 rider for mowing & bagging duties, plus my Toro super recycler. The zero turn mowers are nice for cutting but won't fit the bill for the attachments you want. Ever consider having 2 one to mow and the other for the rest. Just an idea...


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

440mag said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Do your research on the different hydro transmissions in diff model tractors. Do not buy anything less than a Tuff Torq K66 or better. Your slopes will toast it.
> ...


I'd even say K71 or better honestly. After doing my research and looking at new prices, I waited for a deal on a nice used machine. I picked up a JD 325 (K71 Hydro) with 544 hours in mint condition for $1,200. A new comparable model will run you $6k. Food for thought.

You don't need 4WD for that yard. Just a heavy, real GT with a stout hydro!


----------



## alpinewinter (Jun 28, 2018)

It's only a matter of time in any thread asking for riding mower advice, before some recommends a $14k compact tractor for a guys 18k sqft lawn. Haha :lol:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

alpinewinter said:


> It's only a matter of time in any thread asking for riding mower advice, before some recommends a $14k compact tractor for a guys 18k sqft lawn. Haha :lol:


Yeah, that's pretty freakin' funny. OP wants to stay south of $2k, so how about this:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

alpinewinter said:


> It's only a matter of time in any thread asking for riding mower advice, before some recommends a $14k compact tractor for a guys 18k sqft lawn. Haha :lol:


Haha you right but with 0 percent he can get it and pay nothing upfront. I only was trying to give a different way of thinking....he wanted a bunch of attachments this could be the way to go...doesnt have to be a 1025 could get a 7 series with most of the same versatility. I only have an acre of land and they come in handy....I use the pallet forks all the time to say my back.


----------



## alpinewinter (Jun 28, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Haha you right but with 0 percent he can get it and pay nothing upfront. I only was trying to give a different way of thinking....he wanted a bunch of attachments this could be the way to go...doesnt have to be a 1025 could get a 7 series with most of the same versatility. I only have an acre of land and they come in handy....I use the pallet forks all the time to say my back.


Absolutely, I'd love to own a tractor like that. Once you have one you find a thousand uses for a bucket and forks, and with a cat 1 three point the possibilities are endless. I've got just over an acre of land total and I'm getting ready to put in a fence so the dogs can roam the whole property. Sure would be nice to have a 3 point auger or post driver!


----------



## DTC (Jun 8, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> ... Ever consider having 2 one to mow and the other for the rest. Just an idea...


Yes, but I'm limited on storage space. My HOA won't let me have a shed unless it looks like the house and is basically concealed by bushes/trees. If end up getting a Tough Shed (about the size of a 1 car garage), then I might get separate mower and utility equipment. Still though, I'm going to have to put sleds and bikes out there too, so probably just ought to stick with one machine.

I'll keep looking at those K66/71 or better. Thanks that does point me in the right direction. … which is needed because I'm basically drooling over most of the JD lawn and golf equipment lineup. LOL


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

DTC said:


> ...I'm basically drooling over most of the JD lawn and golf equipment lineup. LOL


Ya, in addition to be very expensive colors, that green and yellow paint has that effect! :lol:


----------

